# Time to play



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics your dogs are stunning


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! I particularly love the beautiful grey coat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics they're beautiful where I can't see their eyes anyway. Bc eyes sort of scare me.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what can I say......lovely...lovely....lovely pictures _


----------



## FiFi Fashions (Jul 20, 2009)

What fabulous,healthy looking dogs. A real credit to you :thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

stunning dogs! lovely coats, what they fed?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! They are gorgeous


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments 



corrine3 said:


> stunning dogs! lovely coats, what they fed?


They are fed a mix of arden grange and raw.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

They look super. I love the grey one


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gorgeous every single one of them! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Your smooth coat one's tongue is crazy - lolling about! Very cute.

Laura


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oooh amazing and beautiful dogs!!! I think i fell in love!!! 

Awesome shots, i see it was raining too :thumbup: i love walking in the rain!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You have fantastic dogs, just :001_wub:


----------

